# First post, first ED! Itinerary Review



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Hello everyone. First post...and my first ED. Taking delivery of a 2013 M5 on 9/10. Super excited, and the wife and I have been working up the itinerary for the week following delivery. With the wealth of experience here, thought I'd run this by the experts  

9/7 Depart LAX 
9/8 Arrive Munich early PM
9/9 Explore Munich (been there before). Hit up the BMW museum at the Welt.
9/10 Arrive Welt early, check in before 9AM. Hang out. Pick-up car at 10:30. Jump on the road ASAP, head to Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland. Stay in Gimmelwald or Murren 2 nights.
9/11 Explore Lauterbrunnen valley and towns
9/12 Depart for Lake Como. Grand Hotel Villa Serbelloni 2 nights.
9/13 Explore Lake Como
9/14 Depart for Milan AM. Hotel? 1 night
9/15 Depart for Nice. Hotel? 2 nights
9/16 Explore the Cote D'Azur. Wash Car :thumbup:
9/17 Drop off car , depart NCE

Only have one hotel booked right now. Any suggestions? We are taking our daughters along (5 and 8). They are really excited...as is Dad.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I like your plan. You have chosen interesting and scenic places to visit and allowed a couple of nights in most places. I would skip Milan, but maybe that's just me. Instead I would spend an extra day in Bellagio or Nice. Probably Nice as there is so much to see on the Cote d'Azur.

I traveled with four daughters (aged 5 to 15) around Europe and had a hard time keeping them entertained. The Jungfraujoch should be a fun trip (though expensive), but Lake Como, though a favorite of mine, might be a bit dull. I would still go there, but charge the experience up to my daughters' "education". Nice, Cannes, St. Tropez with its/their beaches and cool people, might capture their interest and will certainly be a talking point when they get back to school.

It will be a wonderful trip, so stick to your plan and enjoy it.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Plus one for skipping Milan unless the wife has fashion things she absolutly must do there.

More time inthe Cote.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

congrats on getting the M5 ! :thumbup:

pace yourself, and balance it out... keep the wife happy and you will all enjoy a memorable trip!

I would skip Milan, i didn't think there was anything interesting... but then again...
maybe Milan was in your schedule because of the wife, who probably wanted to do some shopping... 

Milan was one of the most aweful place to drive your car... we were suppose to sleep there, but we skipped it, and found it better to move more south (Genova) to rent a hotel there... (may i suggest the Astor in Genova Nervi)

or you can go to Tuscany if you guys have not yet...

I think you should do at least Monte Carlo (Monaco) and then just enjoy one spot in the French riviera... at least go to the beach one time (either St Tropez.... I didn't think Nice or Cannes was all that... but it could be our fault for not stopping and search for a nice area...

You schedule looks very doable...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

We stayed two nights in Murren during our 15 day ED and did the trip to the Jungfraujoch and The Schilthorn, but if I were picking up an M5 and were there for only 10 days, I would forgo that and do a lot more driving on the Autobahn and on alpine roads.


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for all of the great comments. Certainly a lot to consider.

@ SD 335is: My 8 year old is really interested in Switzerland. Kind of a thing for her, and I too am quite the fan of alpine country. Also trying to balance the fact that I will have a hard time on unrestricted sections of Autobahn, both from a run-in perspective and the wife with kids onboard  

@ DrivenByF30: Thanks! Replacing my E60 M5. The wait is killing me! We originally had Florence and Tuscany on the list, but it is a long drive with the munchkins and felt that we'd be better served heading there on a later trip - just the wife and I.

@ Kamdog: See my comments on Milan below 

@ Trinitony: Yeah, we are kind of thinking about the kids and how they'd do in Como. That is one reason why we picked the hotel that we did, they have a sweet pool (both of our kids are swimmers) and a trampoline on the lake. While this sounds crazy, they are wise past their years when it comes to enjoying different food and cultures. Maybe it is that Mom and Dad like that too, and we don't do happy meals!

To all about Milan. Kind of an afterthought. Wife really wants to walk around and check out the stores, etc., and I cannot blame her seeing that I am getting a new car  That said I would like to see the Last Supper. Maybe we hit it as just a quick day and then haul on to Nice? 

Thanks again for the feedback!
Chris


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

*Milan*

If your budget allows, stay at the Milan Four Seasons. It is right near the shopping district and has one of the best restaurants in Milan. As a bonus for you, it's a favorite with models who hang out at the lobby caffe


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Big fan of the Four Seasons. Just stayed in Maui last year. Killer property.

I can see this now...cue scenes from the movie Vacation, white shoes, Members Only jacket, the whole thing:

Me: "Want to take a ride in my new M5?" 
Model: "Aren't those child seats?"
Me: "Oh, those...well, they are my brothers. I own this hotel. The whole chain, worldwide. 2200 units. Yeah, once a year, I travel across Italy, incognito."



DXK said:


> If your budget allows, stay at the Milan Four Seasons. It is right near the shopping district and has one of the best restaurants in Milan. As a bonus for you, it's a favorite with models who hang out at the lobby caffe


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

ciboM5 said:


> Big fan of the Four Seasons. Just stayed in Maui last year. Killer property.
> 
> I can see this now...cue scenes from the movie Vacation, white shoes, Members Only jacket, the whole thing:
> 
> ...


Hey, you'll be there just ahead of Milan Fashion Week. If you're lucky, the participants will be arriving early. But to be honest with you, I am not sure how much of 'front of the hotel space' would M5 see; there will be very worthy competitors.
Have a great trip !


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Keep saying to yourself that you and your wife will be back, so just enjoy whatever you both want to do. You are picking from great alternatives. Oh, and use the ferries to get around Lake Como, it is much more relaxing, and prettier, than driving.


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, not expecting to get the royal treatment with the car. In fact, I'd rather be undercover.

Good to know about Fashion Week. I bet it is going to be crazy.

CWC



DXK said:


> Hey, you'll be there just ahead of Milan Fashion Week. If you're lucky, the participants will be arriving early. But to be honest with you, I am not sure how much of 'front of the hotel space' would M5 see; there will be very worthy competitors.
> Have a great trip !


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

ciboM5 said:


> To all about Milan. Kind of an afterthought. Wife really wants to walk around and check out the stores, etc., and I cannot blame her seeing that I am getting a new car  That said I would like to see the Last Supper.
> Chris


You probably are aware that you have to reserve in advance to see the Last Supper. I don't know the details but I'm sure someone on this forum will be able to help.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

With an M5?

1) Dolomites

2) Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

That is what I understand. Looks like it books up to a month in advance. Definitely need to plan ahead for this.



Trinitony said:


> You probably are aware that you have to reserve in advance to see the Last Supper. I don't know the details but I'm sure someone on this forum will be able to help.


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Yes!



3ismagic# said:


> With an M5?
> 
> 1) Dolomites
> 
> 2) Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

ciboM5 said:


> Big fan of the Four Seasons. Just stayed in Maui last year. Killer property.
> 
> I can see this now...cue scenes from the movie Vacation, white shoes, Members Only jacket, the whole thing:
> 
> ...


Priceless :rofl:

Daughters in the back seat ...... fast in the twisties ...... :thumbdwn:


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

ciboM5 said:


> Me: "Want to take a ride in my new M5?"
> Model: "Aren't those child seats?"
> Me: "Oh, those...well, they are my brothers. I own this hotel. The whole chain, worldwide. 2200 units. Yeah, once a year, I travel across Italy, incognito."


:lmao:

- Oh, I thought you were from the CIA...
- Me??? The CIA?? Nooo... ... I was... long time ago.


----------



## alexg456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gimmelwald/Murren are excellent choices, but once you get there, you park the car in Stechelberg and you don't need it until you're ready to head out. The area is best explored by foot (or cable car to Schilthorn or train to Jungfraujoch). With limited time, I'd skip Jungfraujoch, and do Schilthorn first thing in the morning, and then a hike in the afternoon (you can hike up to Schilthorn and/or come down, if you'd like -- saves $$ and it's a good workout), and explore the villages, and just enjoy the views.

I know the area like the palm of my hand -- www.gimmelwald.com is my website. I have been to the Jungfrau Region more than two dozen times since my first trip there in 2000. It's one of the best natural scenery you'll find on this on the planet. HOWEVER, if at all possible, and I realize it's unlikely you can do it, but I'll say anyway -- it's a good idea to be flexible on timing, particularly if you are only planning to spend 1 - 1 1/2 days in the area. If it rains, you won't see much at all, as all mountains will be covered in clouds. In that case, it's not even worth driving out of the way to get there. But, if you already have a hotel reserved, then just keep your fingers crossed and hope you get a bit lucky.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

This looks like a great itinerary. I've driven in Milan and although manageable i probably wouldn't do it again. Great choice on Vila Serbelloni Be sure to have the concierge reserve their launch for a nice ride over to Isola Comacina for dinner one night. Barchetta is a nice place to eat in Bellagio that is an easy walk from Serbelloni. I pick up my M5 in early October :thumbup:

Dick

al fresco dining at Isola Comacina










Barchetta


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

odiesback said:


> :lmao:
> 
> - Oh, I thought you were from the CIA...
> - Me??? The CIA?? Nooo... ... I was... long time ago.


"I swim, I dive, I'm proficient in many strokes. In fact I could have been in the Olympics."


----------

